# First aid in Spain



## Lawrence brown (May 24, 2009)

I realise this is a strange thing to ask, but does anyone know if there is a Spanish equivalent of First aid at work? And is there any requirement for first aiders in the workplace.
I currently teach part time in the UK and have been promised a lot more work in the UK when I move and can be more available. I think I would rather seek work locally than keep travelling backwards and forwards.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lawrence brown said:


> I realise this is a strange thing to ask, but does anyone know if there is a Spanish equivalent of First aid at work? And is there any requirement for first aiders in the workplace.
> I currently teach part time in the UK and have been promised a lot more work in the UK when I move and can be more available. I think I would rather seek work locally than keep travelling backwards and forwards.


I'm sure there must be -I've never thought about it before!

however, to be a trainer here, surely you'd need to have qualifications recognised here & be fluent in Spanish?

your question has confused me though - you say you are in the UK, & have been offered more work there when you move??

do you mean when you move to Spain???

how will being here make you more available??


----------



## Lawrence brown (May 24, 2009)

Yes I almost confused myself too!
At the moment I work full time and teach in my "spare time"
When we move to Spain I will not be limited to a week off here and there and so I will be more available to teach.
Although teaching pays more than my full time job, I don't get enough work to replace my wages in the UK.
Since I will need less money in Spain I can take time to build up my first aid work.
I hope that makes more sense.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lawrence brown said:


> Yes I almost confused myself too!
> At the moment I work full time and teach in my "spare time"
> When we move to Spain I will not be limited to a week off here and there and so I will be more available to teach.
> Although teaching pays more than my full time job, I don't get enough work to replace my wages in the UK.
> ...


ah - now I get it!!

except the bit about needing less money to live in Spain- it really isn't much cheaper here now - in some areas possibly even more expensive, in some much the same, and yes, in some a bit cheaper - but not much


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hasn't this been asked before, a few months back?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lawrence brown said:


> I realise this is a strange thing to ask, but does anyone know if there is a Spanish equivalent of First aid at work? And is there any requirement for first aiders in the workplace.
> I currently teach part time in the UK and have been promised a lot more work in the UK when I move and can be more available. I think I would rather seek work locally than keep travelling backwards and forwards.


I'm pretty sure the workplace requirements are Europe-wide, so yes, a responsible Spanish company would certainly have first-aiders.

If you Google "_primeros auxilios empresas cursos espana_" you will get a number of training companies like Emergency First Response who operate in Spain.

And of course there is the Red Cross - la Cruz Roja - who operate on all the tourist beaches.


----------



## Lawrence brown (May 24, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hasn't this been asked before, a few months back?


I don't think it was me?? I did a search and got no matches. 
I think I shall look again.

The money thing is simple, when we move there will be no mortgage!!

I am actually an Emergency First Response instructor trainer.
I know the general courses are recognised in Spain, but was unsure about the workplace courses.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hasn't this been asked before, a few months back?


soit was - but it was for someone who needed training to work in the UK http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/74625-help-first-aid-appointed-person.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lawrence brown said:


> I don't think it was me?? I did a search and got no matches.
> I think I shall look again.
> 
> The money thing is simple, when we move there will be no mortgage!!


I did a search too and didin't find anything!
It must be me getting fuddled. I'd better put the cat in the fridge and take off my shoes to go outside...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lawrence brown said:


> I don't think it was me?? I did a search and got no matches.
> I think I shall look again.
> 
> The money thing is simple, when we move there will be no mortgage!!
> ...


no, it wasn't you


----------

